# Merry Christmas



## Kevin (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.

18 Now the birth of Jesus Christ was on this wise: When as his mother Mary was espoused to Joseph, before they came together, she was found with child of the Holy Ghost.

19 Then Joseph her husband, being a just man, and not willing to make her a public example, was minded to put her away privily.

20 But while he thought on these things, behold, the angel of the Lord appeared unto him in a dream, saying, Joseph, thou son of David, fear not to take unto thee Mary thy wife: for that which is conceived in her is of the Holy Ghost.

21 And she shall bring forth a son, and thou shalt call his name Jesus: for he shall save his people from their sins.

22 Now all this was done, that it might be fulfilled which was spoken of the Lord by the prophet, saying,

23 Behold, a virgin shall be with child, and shall bring forth a son, and they shall call his name Emmanuel, which being interpreted is, God with us.

24 Then Joseph being raised from sleep did as the angel of the Lord had bidden him, and took unto him his wife:

25 And knew her not till she had brought forth her firstborn son: and he called his name Jesus.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas Kevin. May your family be encouraged in the Faith as you go forth.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 25, 2013)

HO HO HO!!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Steve Curtis (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Leslie (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey, where are all the "bah, humbug" guys? I thought that "bah, humbug" was the official PB Christmas greeting.


----------



## Claudiu (Dec 25, 2013)

Bah, humbug, Merry Wednesday*!

*this Wednesday happens to be Christmas


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 25, 2013)

Bugs that hum are of great interest to me... why would I want to 'Bah' them?


----------



## Miss Marple (Dec 25, 2013)

As we were wished repeatedly at the Dickens Fair, Happy Christmas!!


----------



## sevenzedek (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry consumer-Santa-poser-day. In honor of this special un-day, I at least hope to have a little bacon with my gripe.

Here's to family, food, and God. Blessings...


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 25, 2013)

Whether or not or how or why one celebrates the day, we have an inordinate amount to be glad about -- today and every day. We live in a world where love, gift giving, and joy are always appropriate. That is incredible. 

I think a steadier, year round joy that could survive even the Christmas season would be the more attractive disposition to model that we don't need special days. I hope I will learn such joy regardless of who I am with on this or any day, and how I am trying to be -- as much as in me lies -- at peace with those I am blessed to be near. That includes every one I love here .


----------



## Elizabeth (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh....I see what Joshua means. I didn't realize this was a joke thread. Sorry about that.


----------

